# [SOLVED] GPS Navigation System Update



## zebes (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to update the GPS maps for a friend with a 2003 Lexus. Is there any way to get the update disk without having the dealer do it for $200 ?


----------



## theitdetails (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: GPS Navigation System Update*

I had the RB-1 in my 300m and I found one on ebay for like 50 bucks I think it was.. brand new in package.. Worked great! Hopefully this helped. You might google what other vehicles that navi goes in and search that as well. If you have a friend at a dealership you can usually get a hook up. I could have gotten one free, but I was about to go on a trip and I couldn't wait.

Good luck!


----------



## zebes (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: GPS Navigation System Update*

Thanks to both of you, I am pursing getting something thru Ebay. I have also found addtional info about this on the Lexus owners group website.


----------

